# photo input please



## ken69912001 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a sony cyber shot 4mp. I just cant seem to get the pictures real clear. Any input invited.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jun 1, 2006)

It appears your camera is not in macro mode.  Look for a flower symbol and turn it on.  Lighting looks good, but the background may be a tad too busy, imho.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thoght i would try this.




<br />


----------



## JimGo (Jun 1, 2006)

Much better with the white baackground.  Now you need to work on the lighting - additional or alternative lighting sources will give you a warmer look.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jun 2, 2006)

The background is nice in the sense that it is non-descript enough to not want to fight for your attention, but the drawback is that the white reflects more light and so now it looks to be 'harsh'.  Ideally, you should not use the flash at all, but instead use alternative lights that have been diffused.  I would like to suggest you look into a light tent.  You can make one yourself out of pvc tubes and fabric or you can buy a ready made one.  I use Studio in a box with great results (see my web page for examples).


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 2, 2006)

As suggested, use the close-up or macro mode. Also, put the camera on a tripod and use the self-timer. This eliminates shake from holding. A cable release would be nice but most of the non-professional digi cams do not allow use of them. If you have about a 4mp or better camera you don't always have to get real close to the subject, you can stay back a little and enlarge and crop with software later.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jun 2, 2006)

Actually I do use a light tent. Homemade from PVC and white cloth.My lights are floresent.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 12, 2006)

Manually set your camera to the highest f-stop.


----------

